# Macbook pro et esata ?



## _Luis_ (8 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous, j'aimerais dans l'avenir avec un nouveau disque dur, le moins cher possible pour une capacité d'1To. Je voudrais acheter un disque dur Western Digital 1To + un boitier en (e)sata comme celui ci > http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Boitiers_externes/38697-Alu_Book_II_3_5_Rouge.html
Ma question est donc : comment brancher un disque dur comme celui ci sur mon macbook sachant que je n'ai pas d'entrée e(sata). Existe il des adaptateurs ? 
Merci


----------



## claud (8 Janvier 2010)

Je cherche la même chose et j'ai trouvé ça : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TP635LL/A?mco=MTMwMzU0Njg
mais semble-t-il pour Mac OS X 4 ou 5... (on ne parle pas de Snow Leopard ? )

idem : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6631/expresscard-3454-2-ports-esata-pour-macbook-pro.html

et celui-ci hors de prix convient : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14312/carte-sonnet-tempo-sata-ii-pro-expresscard-34-2-ports.html


----------



## anneee (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir, 

quel modèle de macbook pro?


----------



## _Luis_ (9 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un Macbook Pro première génération 2.16 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo. Et je suis sous Snow 10.6.2.
J'ai peut être une entrée comme sur la photo du premier lien. J'ai seulement 3 ports usb, 1 Fw 400, un 800, un Ethernet, un dvi, une entrée son, une sortie casque et mon alim et une autre entrée avec un petit clapet qui se referme. ça doit surement être l'entrée pour la carte.
Il faut donc obligatoirement une carte pour utiliser du (e)sata ??


----------



## anneee (9 Janvier 2010)

_Luis_ a dit:


> ... et une autre entrée avec un petit clapet qui se referme. ça doit surement être l'entrée pour la carte.



oui, c'est ça.



_Luis_ a dit:


> Il faut donc obligatoirement une carte pour utiliser du (e)sata ??



oui.


----------



## _Luis_ (9 Janvier 2010)

Ok. Merci !


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2010)

Oui, par exemple cette carte, et en supposant qu'elle est bien supportée par Mac OS X 10.6.2.

On doit trouver moins cher, ceci dit, il faudrait faire une recherche sur le net (attention que ce soit bien une carte compatible, au bon format).


N.B.: La petite entrée avec le clapet permet justement d'utiliser ce type de carte.


----------



## _Luis_ (10 Janvier 2010)

Il est écrit 10.4 et 10.5, ça voudrait donc dire qu'elle ne marche pas sous Snow ?


----------



## anneee (10 Janvier 2010)

D'après les avis conso, ça fonctionne sous snow leopard mais à certaines conditions:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6631/expresscard-3454-2-ports-esata-pour-macbook-pro.html?bloc=opinions


----------

